# 50 chicken coop?



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any plans for a 50 chicken coop or pictures of some. Not looking for a fancy one just one that would d the job.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Most any type of building around 200-250 sq ft or larger would work.
The easiest is a simple shed type.

The one on the right in the second picture is about 100 years old, and the newer one is just an extension of the same design that I did last year.

They are each 8 X 12, and about 8 ft tall in front, 6 ft tall at the rear:


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Is that pressure treated plywood? that's got to be pricey


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/Extension/ExtPubs/Plans/6188.pdf 
a smaller one http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/Extension/ExtPubs/Plans/6187.pdf


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is that pressure treated plywood? that's got to be pricey


Yes

It was $25 a sheet, but with the humidity here I felt it was worth the extra.
I think it was only 6 or 7 dollars more than CDX plywood at the time

I plan to put some sort of siding on it eventually.
I did the older one with shingles

The original building was rough cut Pine and Cypress, and has a cement floor and is in pretty good shape for it's age

The new addition is a dirt floor


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Our chicken coops are two full size Chevy vans. Now they don't have an enclosure around them, but we could erect one if we wanted. They serve half a dozen turkeys, 10 or so guineas, and 75-100 chickens. I counted in one van one day and I think on the perches they were shoulder to shoulder at around 60 birds.


----------

